# 75 gallon..... too big?



## screename (Jan 4, 2005)

it seems like everyone always sets up small tanks for shrimps. I would like to start a 75 gallon tank for sulawesi shrimps only. As long as its well filtered and maintained, I dont see why tank size should be a problem? Im looking to start with 2 dozen cardinals. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Jookie (Sep 30, 2003)

There shouldn't be any problem. I think the reason why most people use small tanks is because they can get away with it. If I could dedicate an entire 75 gallon to shrimp, I probably would. Since I have a typical SF apartment, I opt for small tanks.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

There's no reason not to use a large tank. I think it's a scale thing for most people. It's easier to notice shrimp in a smaller setting.


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

Aaron, how many Cherry shrimp did Ghaz have in his tank?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Adragontattoo said:


> Aaron, how many Cherry shrimp did Ghaz have in his tank?


Recently not many, at one point it was probably thousands.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

My dream tank


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

There is never a tank too big. Just a room too small to hold the big tank. I wish I could get maybe a 500gal cube and do shrimp and tetras.


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

One day I would love a 180g planted tank with some shrimp. May be hard to keep the shrimp alive because that big of a planted tank would require a lot of ferts.


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

I say bigger is better. Its the pokemon mantality thats got everyone with all the shrimp in small tanks!

I've got a 55g with just a few cherries in it at the moment lol... Can't decide for sure what shrimp are coming to call it home.

Shrimp in big planted tanks aren't a hard thing to have success with. The ferts don't kill shrimp

-Andrew


----------



## tropism (Jul 21, 2006)

I only see two *potential* issues.

You need to filter and move a lot more water in a 75 than you would in a small tank, so you'd have more powerful suction on filters/powerheads. You don't want to suck up any shrimp... I think it would be easily taken care of though. Put sponges over the intakes (which should be done even in a small tank), and increase the area that water is drawn in if the suction is still too strong. This could be done by modifying the intakes themselves, or by using a couple smaller (lower flow) filters/powerheads instead of a single really strong one. Using multiple filters also has another advantage; as long as they're not cleaned _too_ often, you can keep a steadier bio-filter capacity by alternating cleanings.

Feeding... I have no idea if it would be a problem to try to feed 25 cardinal shrimp in a 75 gallon tank. Maybe they've got good enough "noses" to easily find food you put in for them? Or maybe it's even less of an issue in a 75 than in a smaller tank, since you could grow more natural food for them? Don't know.

Anyway, I think if those things are taken into account, it should be fine. I'm sure we'd all love to see the tank when you get it running! :mrgreen:


----------



## screename (Jan 4, 2005)

Tropism, you and I think alike. I was just thinking about the feeding problem. My theory is this: any and every animal has an instinct to feed. You get hungry, you look for food. Ever been so hungry that you feel like you could eat anything? I feel that even in a 75 gallon, if they are hungry enough, they will find it. 

As far as filtration goes, it will have an eheim 2217 as well as an eheim wet/dry 2227. I have a Koralia 2 powerhead that I am contemplating on using as well as some very cool super nano powerheads. All intakes will be covered with sponges and/or media bags.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

in a 75gal tank you won't need to feed the shrimp till you have a LOT more shrimp.


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

I am also in the process of setting up a larger tank, a 65 gallon. I also agree bigger is better in many ways especially stability although perhaps a bit more labor involved. 

When in my teens and early 20s I managed between 50 and 100 tanks in our basement at any one time 10 gallon and up breeding fish for local pet stores and that was some work! We got good enough at it that the LFS would give us breeding stock to breed for them.

These were the old tar and metal frame tanks and leaks were common, sure was glad when the first silicone all glass showed up  Yup I am a...er...old fart :heh:

Cheers, Bill


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

I would think it would be better too. Make Sure that you have a good light so you get enough algae and have shadowy parts for the shrimps too. For filtration Tropism's idea sounds pretty good. I think this tank would be an awesome tank. Especially that is would be a Sulewsei Shrimp tank.

Keep us posted if you start this monster.


----------

